# Songs you like by bands you hate



## Ether's Bane (Sep 6, 2009)

Prayer of the Refugee - Rise Against
If Everyone Cared - Nickelback
Constant Motion - Dream Theater


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 6, 2009)

"talk" - coldplay. they borrowed the melody from "computer love" and made it work to tremendous effect. if coldplay wrote more songs like this, i probably wouldn't dismiss them like i do.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 6, 2009)

SexyBack by Justin Timberlake is surprisingly catchy...

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 6, 2009)

I GOT THAT BOOM BOOM POW
THEM CHICKENS JACKIN' MAH STYLE
THEY TRYIN' TA COPY MY SWAGGER
I'M ON THAT NEXT SHIT NOW
I'M SO 3008
YOU'RE SO TWO-THOUSAND AND LATE
I GOT THAT BOOM BOOM BOOM
THAT FUTURE BOOM BOOM BOOM

~_~


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 6, 2009)

Probably Animals by Nickelback. I _hate _Nickelback.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 6, 2009)

Lithium by Evanescence.


----------



## Jetx (Sep 6, 2009)

My list would probably never end, embarrassingly.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 6, 2009)

The aforementioned Boom Boom Pow by Black Eyed Peas, Shake It by Metro Station and Don't Trust Me by 3OH!3.


----------



## Aobaru (Sep 6, 2009)

"What Goes Around..." and "LoveStoned" by Justin Timberlake. Especially the former.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2009)

if i like a band's songs, then why would I hate them in the first place?


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 7, 2009)

Because some bands are shit, but happen to write one incredibly catchy tune. i.e. their discography is crap but they have one song you like


----------



## Keltena (Sep 10, 2009)

"Nobody's Home" by Avril Lavigne; I hate most of her songs but this one always gets me.
"Krwling" by Linkin Park, mainly just because I lovelovelove "Crawling"'s hook but hate Linkin Park's general obnoxiousness, and this has less of that


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 10, 2009)

None that I can think of.  For me to really hate a band, every last one of their songs has to be somewhere between total crap and "ehhh," and that doesn't really happen often.  Probably because I'm not nearly as picky as a lot of people on the Internet.

And usually, if I hear a handful of songs from someone on the radio and I can't stand any of them, I don't go looking for more music from that band/singer/etc...

So I guess there might be a few "songs I like from bands/singers/etc. I hate" out there, but I haven't found any of them yet.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 10, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow as mentioned by Tailsy is good


----------



## Minish (Sep 12, 2009)

Eh, I'd say "Sk8ter Boi" by Avril Lavigne is at least better than mediocre, whereas the rest I've heard from her isn't. Though that may be because I used to karaoke it with my friend and we had tons of fun, so yeah.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 12, 2009)

I like that Boom Boom Pow, but I find a few other songs by BEP catchy and am generally indifferent to them, so I don't think it counts.

"If Everyone Cared" by Nickelback is also good. Also "Numb" by Linkin Park, probably because I relate to it in a very unfortunately emo way. I've also enjoyed some techno remixes of Korn songs.

...And "Toxic" by Britney Spears.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 12, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> Eh, I'd say "Sk8ter Boi" by Avril Lavigne is at least better than mediocre, whereas the rest I've heard from her isn't. Though that may be because I used to karaoke it with my friend and we had tons of fun, so yeah.


Thisssss. Owning Singstar (especially Popworld) has made me totally love so many songs I should hate with a passion because the band's awful, but just hearing the specific song makes me grin like a nutter (I'm looking at _you_, McBusted's Obviously).


----------



## M&F (Sep 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Thisssss. Owning Singstar (especially Popworld) has made me totally love so many songs I should hate with a passion because the band's awful, but just hearing the specific song makes me grin like a nutter (I'm looking at _you_, McBusted's Obviously).


Similarly, I can stand Sk8er Boi, because of Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 17, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> SexyBack by Justin Timberlake is surprisingly catchy...


guilty as charged.

see also: Pussycat Doll's _Don't Cha_, Soulja Boy's _Crank That_ and 50 Cent's _In da Club_, amongst others. seriously, their stuff is normally shit and I absolutely hate them in every other respect... but these songs are so ridiculously catchy and just stick in the mind until you break down and cry in shame.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 17, 2009)

we made you by eminem is so catchy I had to buy it


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 18, 2009)

Salamander said:


> "Nobody's Home" by Avril Lavigne


To be honest I love Avril Lavigne. :sweatdrop: Nobody's Home is my favorite song by her. :sunglasses:

Mine:

Closer - Lacuna Coil
Boom Boom Pow - The Black-Eyed Peas
Because of You - Nickelback
Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hematophyte said:


> To be honest I love Avril Lavigne. :sweatdrop: Nobody's Home is my favorite song by her. :sunglasses:
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


YOU HATE METALLICA?? BLASPHEMY!...but I'll let you live 


Loosing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 19, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> YOU HATE METALLICA?? BLASPHEMY!...but I'll let you live
> 
> 
> Loosing My Religion - R.E.M.


YOU HATE R.E.M.?? BLASPHEMY!...but I'll let you live 

well.. i don't hate pink floyd in the slightest; i've just never "liked" them, as much as i've wanted to. that said, i _love_ "dogs".


----------



## glitchedgamer (Sep 19, 2009)

foreign contaminant said:


> YOU HATE R.E.M.?? BLASPHEMY!...but I'll let you live
> 
> well.. i don't hate pink floyd in the slightest; i've just never "liked" them, as much as i've wanted to. that said, i _love_ "dogs".


Well played, my friend. =P

What else...uh, Beat It by Michael Jackson. I don't hate MJ's music; it's just not my style. Beat It is just catchy as hell.


----------

